# Hello



## Jmstuart88 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi! Married for 3 years, together for 7. Looking for some help, advise, or some overall enlightenment


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Jm whats up?


----------

